# Nevada Jr. Cup!!



## Kelsey Tesoro (Jan 16, 2017)

NEVADA Jr. CUP!

This tournament takes place in Las Vegas, Nevada and is catered toward younger age groups.  It is in conjunction with the Boys, Players Showcase which gives the younger players a chance to compete during the same time.

Check it out at_ www.vegasjrcup.com_

*Tournament Dates:*  March 10-12, 2017

Girls & Boys U5 - U14

*Cost:* 
U5 - U6     $385
U7 - U8     $485
U9 - U10   $535
U11-U14   $685

*Registration Deadline:*  February 20, 2017
*Schedule Release Date:* February 27, 2017

Kelsey Tesoro
Tournament Director
www.nevadayouthsoccer.org
O:  (702) 870-3024
C:  (702) 907-0116


----------



## John Wright (Jan 16, 2017)

Will the tournament take place all 3 days?


----------



## Kelsey Tesoro (Jan 16, 2017)

John Wright said:


> Will the tournament take place all 3 days?


Nevada teams will play Fri-Sun and out of state teams will play Sat-Sun.


----------



## John Wright (Jan 16, 2017)

Kelsey Tesoro said:


> Nevada teams will play Fri-Sun and out of state teams will play Sat-Sun.


Thank you!  I will be signing 3 of my teams up within a day or two. When is payment due?


----------



## Kelsey Tesoro (Jan 16, 2017)

John Wright said:


> Thank you!  I will be signing 3 of my teams up within a day or two. When is payment due?


February 20, 2017.  I look forward to your teams joining and safe travels!


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 17, 2017)

In my experience, driving to Nevada for a tournament always results in a tiresome and costly weekend without corresponding benefit.  The main benefit is the "exotic" locale of the strip.  Parents can have a little fun at the table, and the buffets are far better than you find at the Golden Corral.  But is it really worth it when stacked up against corresponding negatives?

1.  The tournament entry fee is usually a bit higher.
2.  These tournaments are always "stay and play," resulting in very high hotel rates.
3.  Travel time is always 3 to 6 hours each way, depending upon whether you fly or drive.
4.  Travel costs are always between $150 (gas, wear and tear, lunch or snacks) if by car, and $400 (tickets, airport parking, rental car) if by air.

The worst of it is that you end up playing many of the same teams as you would in Calsouth.  And the ones from Nevada who play in the tournament, if they are good teams, are coming to play in Calsouth tournaments anyway.  So why not wait for those Nevada teams to come here?  

I promise you, your kids will have just as good a time at the Mission Viejo Hilton as at the off-strip hotel sponsoring the Vegas tournament.  In fact, for the tournament at issue, they won't even tell you the name of the off-strip hotel you must stay in until *after* payment and acceptance into the tournament.  That alone should tell you something.

For my money, it is better to go to two Calsouth tournaments for the same price as one Vegas tournament.


----------



## mirage (Jan 17, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> ......For my money, it is better to go to two Calsouth tournaments for the same price as one Vegas tournament.


Probably true for Youngers but for olders, March LV tournament draws huge number of college coaches that Calsouth tournaments do not (except Surf).  Coaches come from all over the country for LV tournament - probably for the same reason why parents want to go to LV.


----------



## Kelsey Tesoro (Jan 18, 2017)

mirage said:


> Probably true for Youngers but for olders, March LV tournament draws huge number of college coaches that Calsouth tournaments do not (except Surf).  Coaches come from all over the country for LV tournament - probably for the same reason why parents want to go to LV.


Exactly.  So why not brings their younger brothers and sisters with them to compete in a tournament that falls in the same weekend.  2 tournaments in one weekend cuts down majority of cost.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 18, 2017)

Kelsey Tesoro said:


> Exactly.  So why not brings their younger brothers and sisters with them to compete in a tournament that falls in the same weekend.  2 tournaments in one weekend cuts down majority of cost.


No, Kelsey, though I appreciate your attempt to look on the sunny side.  Any coach who brings two teams is not saving much money for his or her families.  At best, the two teams might split the coach's hotel bill or per diem.  But that will only amount to about $10 per day per family.  It does not come anywhere near to covering the "majority of cost," as you claim, as it typically costs a family anywhere between $400 and $700 to go to a Las Vegas tournament, when all tournament, travel, transportation and club fees are factored in.

Kelsey, if you are trying to provide a cost savings argument for families, then they would be better off playing two, or maybe even three tournaments closer to home for the same cost.

I do have a question for you, though.  What is the "stay and play" hotel, or group of hotels?  Is it on the strip?  What are the nightly costs?  Why won't the website identify the hotel until *after *a team has signed up and playeds, which is a definite red flags, in my opinion.


----------



## fjc8871 (Jan 19, 2017)

We played in Veags Cup (youngers) last year and did not this year. By the look of the results in my son's age group this year, the usual SoCal teams were in the finals. I agree that it is a long drive to play someone you play in season or at a CalSouth tournament.  That being said, if a team wants to go it's their money and choice. If the kids have fun and the parents do to then no harm no foul just can be expensive.


----------



## Kelsey Tesoro (Jan 19, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> No, Kelsey, though I appreciate your attempt to look on the sunny side.  Any coach who brings two teams is not saving much money for his or her families.  At best, the two teams might split the coach's hotel bill or per diem.  But that will only amount to about $10 per day per family.  It does not come anywhere near to covering the "majority of cost," as you claim, as it typically costs a family anywhere between $400 and $700 to go to a Las Vegas tournament, when all tournament, travel, transportation and club fees are factored in.
> 
> Kelsey, if you are trying to provide a cost savings argument for families, then they would be better off playing two, or maybe even three tournaments closer to home for the same cost.
> 
> I do have a question for you, though.  What is the "stay and play" hotel, or group of hotels?  Is it on the strip?  What are the nightly costs?  Why won't the website identify the hotel until *after *a team has signed up and playeds, which is a definite red flags, in my opinion.


That was an error on my part as to why the hotels weren't listed so thank you for pointing that out!  They are now posted


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks, Kelsey.  That was helpful.  It looks that there are about 10 hotels to choose from, and the average rate is around $170 or per night, when the additional fees and taxes are added on.  So, all in, the cost is going to be around is going to be around $410 per family, before gambling and food.

Pro-rata tournament expense and coach's hotel and per diem .... $90
Driving costs ...... $150
Hotel ..... $170

In the end, I agree with fjc9971; if the parents are OK with this, then so am I.  And the families that go can certainly have a lot of fun together.  But for my money, I would rather go to two or three local tournaments for the same price.


----------



## fjc8871 (Jan 19, 2017)

I hear some if not all strip properties are charging for parking and valet is no longer free . Not to mention the resort fee that does not get you much else.


----------



## RedHawk (Jan 19, 2017)

I hope you have a different group of refs than what Vegas cup had.  Refereeing was a complete disaster across the three age groups I watched.


----------

